# Looking for Ideas (pokemon)



## ShyBay (Feb 17, 2021)

I want to make something but I just can't find any ideas to do so so I'd like to reach out to the community for help. What I mostly write about is cute pokemon omorashi. I am somewhat open to other kinds of things but it needs to be cute and should be able to use characters from my previous stories. Also, it would probably be better if you read some of my stuff first to get an idea at what I'm good at writing. I would appreciate some help getting my brain to actually do something again.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 17, 2021)

Ooooo Omarashi *>_<*

*^_^*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 18, 2021)

ShyBay said:


> I want to make something but I just can't find any ideas to do so so I'd like to reach out to the community for help. What I mostly write about is cute pokemon omorashi. I am somewhat open to other kinds of things but it needs to be cute and should be able to use characters from my previous stories. Also, it would probably be better if you read some of my stuff first to get an idea at what I'm good at writing. I would appreciate some help getting my brain to actually do something again.


I'd be willin' to give it a shot. Where can I find your writing?


----------



## ShyBay (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> I'd be willin' to give it a shot. Where can I find your writing?


My Furaffinity is the same as my name here but I'll go ahead and post the link anyway for convenience. https://www.furaffinity.net/user/shybay/
I appreciate your interest in trying to help me.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 18, 2021)

ShyBay said:


> My Furaffinity is the same as my name here but I'll go ahead and post the link anyway for convenience. https://www.furaffinity.net/user/shybay/
> I appreciate your interest in trying to help me.


Sure! Always eager to help a fellow writer. I glanced through a few of your stories, and I'm not entirely sure if you've written about this or not...but maybe a sort of school setting? Like a college or something, with a three hour class you go to once a week. Also, the cutesy art style of your profile pic. kinda reminds me of the Chao from sonic, if you wanted to branch into that.


----------



## ShyBay (Feb 18, 2021)

I will think about it. A college setting seems most likely. I actually had a dream a couple of nights ago so I even have a subliminal starting poing.
As for chao, I agree that they're cute but it's not really my thing.


NightmareEyes said:


> Sure! Always eager to help a fellow writer. I glanced through a few of your stories, and I'm not entirely sure if you've written about this or not...but maybe a sort of school setting? Like a college or something, with a three hour class you go to once a week. Also, the cutesy art style of your profile pic. kinda reminds me of the Chao from sonic, if you wanted to branch into that.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 18, 2021)

ShyBay said:


> I will think about it. A college setting seems most likely. I actually had a dream a couple of nights ago so I even have a subliminal starting poing.
> As for chao, I agree that they're cute but it's not really my thing.


Cool cool. Hope I was somewhat helpful, anyways!


----------



## ShyBay (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks in part to NightmareEyes for getting my brain working, I have made a new short story and am currently planning another (whether or not it works out is still to be seen though). I remain open to more ideas if anyone has anything to suggest.


----------



## timetodie (Feb 23, 2021)

Frat hazing gone wrong! Psssssssssssssss


----------

